# H.P. Lovecraft Reccomendations



## blainy (Mar 23, 2010)

ok, so i just recently read "the call of cthulu", and am wondering which of lovecraft's other works i should look into. which ones are most similar to call of cthulu?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2010)

I've read most of Lovecraft's works. I can recommend you "The Mound" (collaboration with with Zealia Bishop, found it pretty epic), "The Colour Out of Space", "At the Mountains of Madness" (awesome, but pretty long), "The Whisperer in Darkness" and "The Shadow over Innsmouth".

Those are the first ones that came to my mind


----------



## thaddius (Mar 23, 2010)

I always liked "The Terrible Old Man" merely for it's title and that I can tell people I read a story called that.

Collections of his short stories (where one can find The Terrible Old Man) are a good option too.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 23, 2010)

you really have to read the dream quest of unknown kadath. I also loved the short story the Hound.


----------



## choconado (Mar 23, 2010)

"Pickman's Model" and "Cool Air" are both fun even though you can see the twists coming a mile away.
"The Rats in the Walls" and "Dreams in the Witch House" are both crackerjack stories worth reading, that haunt you after the fact, much like "The Colour out of Space"

But just look for all his stuff.  He won't do you wrong.  Unless its a collaboration, then it's kinda scattershot.  Purists tend to ignore a lot of the August Derlith colabs, as their authenticity is kinda suspect.  Derlith was his main publisher in life, and had indeed found a lot of "lost" stuff by him after his death, however, a good chunk of the work he supposedly did with HPL is not mentioned whatsoever in ANY of his writings (and Lovecraft wrote a LOT of stuff besides his stories, between essays, notebooks, and correspondences).


----------



## budrow66 (Mar 26, 2010)

Over on moonbooks they used to have a      Collected Works of Lovecraft       I think, thats where I got it. Anyway good read. Some of his better stories without digging through all the articles he wrote for various papers. Its books for moonshell if it matters.


----------

